# I have an injured mourning dove.



## Pixxie77

I have a poor little mourning dove that i found in my front yard. it has a broken wing and i have no idea how to take care of it.  i tried to call rehab and release centers but i couldnt get ahold of anyone. can some one please help me by letting me know what to do. i put it in a box and have tried to feed it but it wont eat. it drank a little bit of water but not alot. i have no where to keep it. 

Im in Fontana, California.


----------



## Reti

I have no idea how close you are to any of our rescuers. Hope someone in your area can help you out.
For now keep her confined and warm. If you have a heating pad you can put it under a towel on low and let her rest. 
Please do not just hand her over to a rehab center as many will just put doves to sleep. 
Do you know what kind of dove it is? Can you take a pic of her?

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you for helping.

Please follow these instructions first:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


----------



## Pixxie77

*Reti*

I looked it up online and im pretty sure that she is a mourning dove. i tried to call rehab and release centers but i only got answering machines. i left messages for therm to call me bak. the rehab and release center that i called are associated to the humane society so they wont put her to sleep.


----------



## Reti

I hope so. Is there any improvement in her condition?

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley

Did you try Pasadena Humane Society? I know that isn't super close to you, but that might be a good place to take this little bird. 

Terry


----------



## Pixxie77

*Reti, TAWhatley*

RETI,
She is moving around alot but she still wont eat anything or drink anything. I dont kno how to get her to eat and drink. i figured that since she is a bird that she would eat bread but she wont touch it. she is trying to fly. i dont kno if that is a good thing or not but im a little worried bout her.


TAWhatley,
i tired but they didnt answer. All i got was a voice mail. i left them a message to call me bak but they still havent got bak to me. im hoping that they call me bak soon because im completely lost. i called a man that works for a rehab and release center in San Bernardino and left them a message too but they havent called me bak either.


----------



## Reti

How is dovey doing? Is she eating, drinking?


Reti


----------



## Pixxie77

*Reti*

No, she still wont eat or drink. its like shes waiting for something and thats why she wont eat. but im unsure wat she may b waiting for.  
when i pick her up to change the towels under er she gets mad that i moved her and she trys to peck. then she realizes that im not gunna hurt her and she stops. i think she may be a little slow.


----------



## Reti

She must eat something, otherwise she will starve. Are you feeding her?

Reti


----------



## Grimaldy

Hi Pixxie,

It appears that you may have to take some action immediately to get the bird stabilized. Wing fractures are extremely painful events for birds.

As a first aid measure, tape the two wing tips together with adhesive tape. The strong wing will support the wing hanging down. Second can you post some pics of the broken wing, how it is hanging, where it appears to be broken? Please do that as soon as you can, then tape the wing tips up.

There is the possibility that whatever broke the bird's wing, also caused some other injuries, so look carefully for blood oozing anywhere, limping, etc. Do not attempt to administer any pain relievers, warmth from a heating pad or heat lamp will do much moire, much quicker.

Put a small cup or pan with some water with the bird in its box. When the bird wants to drink it will find it. Put a small dish of bird seed, like finch mixture in as well. Do not worry if the bird does not seem to be eating immediately; it will find the food and you will see if the seed is disturbed because doves tend to scatter seed around when they eat. Bird seed you can get at the pet store. 

Keep the bird quiet and warm, someplace where it won't be disturbed by children, pets, etc, and let nature take its course. Birds have remarkable healing abilities. Wing fractures, if in fact the bird has a fractured wing, are tricky. Sometimes they heal up and the bird is able to fly again, sometimes not. You will certainly know which it is in about a month. If you take the bird to a rehabber or a vet, you should know they are obligated to take the bird away from you, make a quick decision about treating it (how much time and money involved) or euthanizing it. In most cases they don't have money and don't spend time. 

Where are you located by the way?


----------



## JK Woodhauler

There really isn't much information available for the care of mourning doves but I found an injured one and thanks to forums like this one and some sites here and there, I must be doing things right because he's recovering really well! The BEST information source I found I want to share here. There are pages of all kinds of information on the care and there's even a diary that's loaded with even more support. I hope this helps other people as much as it helped me.








Mourning Dove Care and Rescue


Mourning Dove Facts, Care and Rescue, Journal, Photos, Videos




yonahtaube.com


----------



## pug

Hello, i just wanted to give my opinion, if anything, try to recreate its something like, a nest or feeding ground and give it plenty of space and quite, im currently in the same situation and told by many people just to not tell anyone i have the dove and care for it untill it can fly, just a quick tip, they need to poke their heads in the water, maybe eye level, i know this is late, i was just sharing some stuff for anyone else reading or if something else happens


----------

